# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Bienale e Tiranës

## katana

BIENALE E Tirane-s.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne fillimin e muajit Qershor ne Tirane organizohet
nje aktivitet i plote persa i perket Arteve Figurative;
Zhvillohet Bienalja e Tiranes.
Ne kete ekspozite e nje gjeresie te madhe nga pjesmarrja e artisteve do prezantojne krijimtarine e
tyre shume artiste te njohur ne nivel-nderkombetar:-te
zgjedhur nga kurator dhe kritike po aq te njohur.
Eshte nje organizim(Artistik)i nevojshem per situaten
artistike ne Tirane(Shqiperi),duke patur parasysh mby-
lljen 50-vjeçare te sistemit politik aktiv ne Shqiperi.
Nje Bienale qe pritet me shume interes nga kritika e huaj dhe nga personat qe organizojne prezantime te 
tilla.
Shpresoj(nga ana ime),qe te jete nje mundesi per ata 
artiste shqipetare qe do marrin pjese,nje okazion pozi
tiv per hyrjen ne nivelin e Artit nderkombetar.
Pershendetje S. 

Alban People
Artdashes
Posts: 29
(6/8/01 4:27:20 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  B.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Siartisti....bienalja e Tiranes ne kete fillim Qershori nuk 
u hap,shpresojme dhe mendoj se do te hapet ne fund
te muajit Qershor,te pakten keshtu me informuan ne Galerine Kombetare.

respekte. 

siartisti
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 61
(6/22/01 3:03:09 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Shtator
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Bienalja e Tiranes do te hapet ne 15 Shtator.Ky eshte lajmi final.(flashart ,giugno-luglio italy). 

Alban People
Artdashes
Posts: 54
(11/12/01 3:10:32 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Bienalja e tiranes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Bienalja e Tiranes u zhvillua ne mesin e muajit shtator.Deri me 15 tetor ajo qendroi e hapur per publikun shqiptar.Nese duhet ta marrim si nje eveniment mjaft te rendesishem,duhet edhe te pranojme qe ajo "perkoi"edhe me 11 shtatorin e zi per mbare boten,e si pasoje dhe vemendja s'duhet te kete aene edhe aq e madhe(duke patur parasysh pershkrimet e shtypit mbi Bienalen).
Une i jap te interesuarve adresen ku mund te gjejne me teper informacion,e sigurisht,ky,nje informacion me i detajuar dhe profesional!
www.tiranabiennale.org

pershendetje. 

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 209
(1/15/02 2:48:19 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Tirane
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 S K A N D A L
Tirane, 
Nga Alba Malltezi 

E Martë, Janar 15, 2002 
Mashtrim në Bienalen e Tiranës


Toscani: "Nuk i kam sjellë unë 4 artistët që morën pjesë me foto nudo dhe pedofilie në Tiranë. Askush nuk më ka kontaktuar nga organizatorët" 

Në ekspozitë piktorë që s'ekzistojnë. Nis procesi !
Foto porno nga interneti "u shitën" si vepra arti 
Ju kujtohet Bienalja e Tiranës e zhvilluar në shtatorin e kaluar në kryeqytet? Po një polemikë e hapur nga gazetat mbi disa foto porno-pedofilie të ekspozuara në "Galerinë e Arteve" dhe ish-ekspozitën "Shqipëria sot" (ku u organizua ky aktivitet me përmasa ndërkombëtare)? Shpresojmë se po. 
Kur në media u hap debati, koordinatorët e këtij aktiviteti, nxituan të sqarojnë se "fotot porno, të cilat u përkisnin autorëve me "famë botërore", do t'i vinin në një kënd disi më të izoluar të Galerisë, por, gjithësesi - theksuan - ai është art i mirëfilltë, pavarësisht nga debati që mund të provokojnë disa. Pastaj kanë mbërritur nën kujdesin e fotografit më të madh në botë, Oliviero Toscani".

Tre muaj më vonë plas skandali: Të gjitha punët e paraqitura në këtë Bienale nën kujdesin e fotografit të famshëm Oliviero Toscani janë false; janë kryekëput një mashtrim ordiner maniakësh interneti, të cilët me një lehtësi gjeniale mundën të futeshin në katalogun dhe në ekspozitën më të rëndësishme për Tiranën me foto nudo fëmijësh dhe foto të tjera pornografike të nxjerra nga interneti e të ekspozuara në mes të Tiranës. Kështu, Oliviero Toscani - këtë herë i vërteti - pasi merr në dorë katalogun shumëfaqësh e luksoz "Tirana Biennale 1", i tmerruar, nuk i ngelet gjë tjetër veçse të hapë çështje penale. "Kur shfletova katalogun nuk u besoja dot syve", tregon Toscani i vërtetë për revistën italiane "L'Espresso" në numrin e kësaj jave. "Askush nuk më kishte thënë gjë", vazhdon ai. "As Politi (Giancarlo Politi ishte drejtor i kësaj Bienale, Edi Rama President, Edi Muka dhe Gëzim Qendro koordinatorë) dhe askush tjetër nuk më ka kontaktuar direkt. Eshtë një gjetje gjeniale, por imazhi im është dëmtuar". Kështu, fotografi ekstravagant i "Benetton"-it, me anë të avokatit të tij Pier Matteo Lucibello, ka ngritur çështje penale.

Po si ka nisur mashtrimi? Me anë të një e-mail (posta elektronike) të thjeshtë, një i ashtuquajtur "Oliviero Toscani", (një mashtrim që mund ta bëjë dhe një fëmijë që sot luan në internet)vihet në kontakt me drejtorin e revistës së artit "Flash art" Giancarlo Politi, i cili do të organizonte dhe "Biennale Tirana 1". "Oliviero Toscani" (jo i vërteti) i rekomandon Politit 4 artistë "me famë botërore" për të marrë pjesë në aktivitetin që do të zhvillohej në Shqipëri. Bëhet fjalë për nigerianen Bola Ecua, arabin Hamid Piccardo, italianin Carmelo Gavotta dhe sllavin Dimitri Bioy (të gjithë emra të shpikur). Këta dy të fundit, të prezantuar me foto të mirëfillta pedofilie dhe pornografie, ngjallën dhe polemika jo vetëm në shtyp, por dhe mes shoqatave për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të fëmijëve. Ajo që është "për të vënë duart në kokë", paraqitet jo më shumë nga "mashtrimi" që një maniak interneti i ka bërë organizatorëve të kësaj Bienaleje, por nga "krenaria" e këtyre të fundit për pjesëmarrjen e Oliviero Toscanit (jo të vërtetit) në këtë aktivitet, kur askush prej tyre nuk kishte kontaktuar qoftë dhe një herë të vetme me fotografin me famë botërore. "Shkruajeni - do të shprehej një nga kuratorët italianë të ekspozitës pak ditë para inaugurimit - Dimitri Bioy, i sjellë në këtë Biennale nga i madhi Toscani, është një nga fotografët më të famshëm në botë, por që është i kritikuar për tendenca pedofilie. Edhe ju e dini që dhe vetë Toscani është pak i çuditshëm". Koordinatorët "panë vëngër" ata gazetarë që hapën polemikën, duke thënë me keqardhje "eh, ku marrin vesh nga arti këta" dhe "trumbetuan" me forcë pjesëmarrjen e disa individëve që u paraqitën me foto të nxjerra nga site pornografike. Kështu, jo vetëm që fotot porno e nudo nuk ishin të ndonjë "artisti" trasgresiv e me famë (përkundrazi), por tani askush nuk na e heq të drejtën të na lindin dyshime dhe për autorë të tjerë që mbushën Tiranën dhe që sot (bashkë me biografinë e tyre) janë dhe në katalogun shumëfaqësh e luksoz. 

Bienalja e Tiranës kishte një "1" nga pas, që do të thotë organizime të tjera në të ardhmen. Sigurisht, pas suksesit të të parit.
__________________________________________________  _____________



Ne faqen e Bienales ne internet jepet dhe bio e dy prej tyre:



Carmelo Gavotta

Bardonecchia, Torino, 1958. Live in Moiola, Cuneo.
" Selected Shows: 
2000 mi vida loca , Museo temporaneo Carlos Truco,
Cartagena;
1998 Eye Spy, videonight at Vortex, Perugia; 
Breve insonorizzazione, Malore Disco Club, Bologna; 
1991 Dalmane vs Dormicum, Roche Basel Institute for Immunology, Basel.



Hamid Piccardo

Menton, 1965. Lives and works in Ouarzazate.
" Selected Shows: 
1999 Il a dit l'heure, la Maison Hamed Marrakech;
1998 Les enfants de Osama II, la Maison Hamed Marrakech 1998 Les enfants de Osama, le Palace, Algeri.




Edited by: shkodra13 at: 1/15/02 3:08:40 pm

Alban People
Artdashes
Posts: 66
(1/16/02 3:40:51 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Nuk kuptoj?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shkodra 13,ma shpjegon pak te lutem se kush ishte shkaku ose me mire qellimi qe pikerisht kete aspekt pak problematik(i gjithe arti a nuk eshte nje problematike?);more per te shprehur nje opinion mbi Bienalen e Tiranes apo per te dhene nje panorame shume profesionale te shtypit shqiptar mbi kete aktivitet?
Une kam konsultuar shtypin e huaj dhe s'jam ngaterruar me mendimin e mediave shqiptare,per mungese profesionalizmi apo edhe per tematika jo shume te vlefshme per nje transmetim opinionesh ne publik te mirinformuar ne boten e Artit.
E kam lexuar ate "skandal" qe ju pikerisht keni kapur si nje detaj qe eshte "ndoshta" edhe i rende per opinionin shqiptar...por,une jam i mendimit qe duhet t'i leme skandalet dhe te arrijme te shohim disa vlera qe Arti i permban.Mund te jete nje shkrim me i spikatur,e,une te ftoj te japesh ndonje informacion te tille.Nese keni mundesi.
alban. 

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 220
(1/19/02 10:34:00 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Alban People
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Rasti i Biennales se Tiranes me kujtoi nje ndodhi te disa viteve me pare:

Disa studente italiane gdhenden disa koka ne stilin e Modigliani-t,i hodhen ne nje lum e bene qe te gjindeshin si disa vepra te artistit te madh.Menjehere kritika derdhi fjalet lume per keto kryevepra te mjeshtrit e per vlerat e medha te tyre.Studiuesit "e pagabueshem",ato njohes te artit,rane viktima te nje shakaje te disa studenteve.

Keshtu edhe rasti i Tiranes (ne se eshte sic e sjell shtypi).

E kjo per mua nuk ngelet vetem brenda kufijve te kuriozitetit e te humorit.
Ky rast (e perseris,ne se eshte i tille) ngre disa probleme.

A jemi sot ne gjendje te njohim vlerat e nje vepre?
A jemi ne gjendje te mendojme me koken tone (se paku kush merret me kete pune),apo mjafton qe dikush te thote se i pelqejne Toscani-t dhe ne automatikisht marrim qendrimin tone e bile quajme te pagdhendur ato qe shfaqin lekundje,qe s'jane "moderne"?
A do te futeshin foto te atij niveli ne se e dinin se nuk prezantoheshin nga Toscani?


ReEdD  
Moderator
Posts: 761
(1/21/02 6:26:03 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: BIENALE E Tirane-s.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "...Unë doja ta ktheja Tiranën një nga kryeqytetet e kulturës së re, por kjo nuk i pëlqen askujt, as miqve dhe bashkëpunëtorëve të mi shqiptarë..."

Flet Giancarlo Politi, drejtor i "Tirana Biennale 1"

Politi: Tirana s'meriton një Bienale
tjetër


Alba Malltezi

Skandal në bienalen e shtatorit? Nuk e ku-ptoj se si ju gazetarët e Tiranës sulmoni vetëm se një hacker, (pirat i internetit) duke u shtirur si Oliviero Toscani (më mashtroi vetëm mua) solli katër artistë inekzistentë, por me vepra (te realizuara nga ai vetë) të mrekullueshme, ndër më intensivet, interesantet dhe origjinalet e "Tirana Biennale 1". 

Giancarlo Politi, drejtori italian i takimit ndërkombëtar të arteve figurative në kryeqytetin tonë shtatorin e shkuar, pra një nga organizatorët e kësaj bienaleje, tregon për "Gazetën Shqiptare" se si një artist anonim italian mundi të futej në këtë aktivitet të rëndësishëm duke përdorur emrin e fotografit me famë botërore Oliviero Toscani. Politi, nuk e konsideron skandal një mashtrim të tillë, përkundrazi "më duket - shprehet drejtori i bienales - se ndonjë gazetar në Tiranë, me qëllime të dyfishta bën thirrje për një moral që nuk ekziston dhe hipokrit, që bën të qeshë gjithë botën, duke u shtirur si i skandalizuar para fotove të adoleshenteve engjëllore, të zhveshura apo me breçka (bëhet fjalë për fotot nudo të autorit inekzistent Dimitri Bioy). Nuk e kuptoj se ku qëndron polemika, pasi ato imazhe nuk mund t'i konsideroni pornografike" shprehet Politi i kontaktuar nga "Gazeta".

Kujtojmë lexuesin se fotografi italian Oliviero Toscani ka bërë padi penale ndaj organizatorëve të "Tirana Biennale 1" për vendosjen e emrit të tij si kurator i 4 artistëve inekzistentë, dy prej të cilëve u paraqitën në këtë ekspozitë me foto porno dhe të adoleshenteve të zhveshura. Toscani i vërtetë ka quajtur "gjeniale" mënyrën si një njeri i çfarëdoshëm ka mundur t'ua hedhë organizatorëve të këtij aktiviteti, por konsideron të rëndë faktin që emri i tij të lidhet me "foto porno të shkarkuara nga interneti", të cilat Politi insiston t'i quajë "vepra arti të admirueshme". Meqë këtë histori, për ta ilustruar, e kemi lidhur herë tjetër me Nexho Shabanin, "piktorin e njohur" shkodran të zbuluar nga "Shkruaje në Akull" e TNSH-së, ngulim këmbë edhe këtë herë të themi: është gjeniale gjetja e autorëve të "Shkruaje në Akull", por figura që bënë politikanët me "konsideratat" mbi Nexho Shabanin, nuk ishte për t'u pasur zili. 

"Tirana s'meriton tjetër Bienale"
"Mendoj, se pas kësaj eksperience të jashtëzakonshme, bienalja e Tiranës do të vazhdojë. Por jo në Tiranë. Jo, Tirana nuk meriton mundin dhe entuziazmin tim (për këtë aktivitet kam shpenzuar nga xhepi im rreth 70 mijë dollarë), shpjegon Politi. "Jam i kënaqur nga rezultatet, por pak i zhgënjyer. Kështu, them se "Biennale Tirana 2" (do ta ruaj emrin) të mbahet në Sofje ose në Moskë. Unë doja ta ktheja Tiranën një nga kryeqytetet e kulturës së re, por kjo nuk i pëlqen askujt, as miqve dhe bashkëpunëtorëve të mi shqiptarë (kujtojmë se Edi Rama ishte President i kësaj Bienaleje, Edi Muka dhe Gëzim Qendro koordinatorë). Mbase ju pëlqen një qytet larg nga gjithçka dhe të gjithë, në pritje të ndihmave humanitare", shprehet Drejtori i "Biennale Tirana 1", Giancarlo Politi, i kontaktuar për të komentuar polemikën mbi 4 autorët falsë.

Kush është mashtruesi "gjeni"
Që "Oliviero Toscani" fals është një mashtrues-gjeni, nuk është e vështirë për t'u kuptuar, por kjo nuk heq asnjë pikë nga mendimi që ne kemi krijuar për organizatorët mbi këtë çështje: "inkompetentë dhe të sipërfaqshëm". Sipas Politit, "Toscani" fals ka komunikuar drejtpërdrejtë me të me anë të adresës olivierotoscani@hotmail.com dhe vetëm përmes e-mail-it. Gjithnjë sipas Politit, "mashtruesi" është një artist i ri që jeton në Liguria (Italia veriperëndimore) "më thonë se është inteligjent dhe i mbyllur. Artist i ri që nuk arrin të ketë sukses, edhe pse ka tentuar shpesh. Si artist është anonim dhe modest, por duke u fshehur pas emrit të Oliviero Toscanit, pra duke vënë një maskë, ka mundur të krijojë 4 artistë të ndryshëm dhe shumë interesantë (janë 4 pjesëmarrësit fantazmë në bienalen e Tiranës: Dimitri Bioy, Bola Ecua, Carmelo Gavotta, Hamid Piccardo)". Kështu e përshkruan Politi "mashtruesin-gjeni" duke treguar dhe inicialet e tij L.M. "Jam i lumtur që u mashtrova prej një njeriu të tillë", deklaron Politi. 

Ne të "Gazetës", respektojmë pikë për pikë, punën, pasionin e organizatorëve dhe vlerat e "Tirana Biennale 1", por nuk "na rrihet" pa vënë re një tjetër kontradiktë në përkufizimin e "mashtruesit-gjeni" L.M., nga Liguria italiane: "Artist modest", nga njëra anë, dhe "punime të mrekullueshme", nga ana tjetër. Janë dy përkufizime që nuk shkojnë shumë dakord me njëri-tjetrin. 

Alban People
Artdashes
Posts: 71
(1/22/02 2:12:49 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Gazeta Shqiptare?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Apo me mire "Gazeta e politizuar Shqiptare"?

Une nuk di qe te kete thene Politi se Tirana(shqiperia) s'meriton nje bienale tjeter.
Qorrimet e gazetareve te tille qe disinformojne pa piken e profesionalizmit qe,per merite te nje politike artistike qe 
artistete duhet te jene ato qe prodhojne nje art per te gjithe dhe jo ato qe te nderfutur neper realitetet e kesaj bote,te kushtezuar nga nje faktor teper i njohur,por qe gazetaret shqiptare akoma s'kane arritur ta njohin...qe arti ecen perpara me gjithe deshperimet e brezave qe te lene jashte dhe ne pamundesi per tu futur ne nje histori mundohen qe per Shqiperine kjo histori te mos shkruhet kurre:Historia e nje brezi postkomunist qe prodhon dhe studion nje art te globalizuar.

Mugesat e nje arti te ri dhe bashkohor ne Shqiperi ekzistojne dhe nuk besoj se gazetarja ka shume faj,pasi po te kishte vizituar ndonje galeri si Moma(new York),Tate gallery(London)ku pornografia eshte e pranishme...sepse edhe Sexyshop jane jo larg nga aty,atehere kontekstin e pornografise ne Art do ta kuptonte me mire dhe do arsyetonte me kthjellet.

Po une ve re se asnje person nuk arriti te gjeje nje ane pozitive te kesaj ekspozite,sepse nuk merrte pjese vetem "il falso O.Toscani"?-Por me sa duket shqiptaret kane mungesa te theksuara dhe nuk do te arrijne kurre te japin anen pozitive por vetem perjashtimin e vlerave dhe individeve qe kane teper kredi per aspektin profesional kur behet fjale per organizime te tilla te nevojshme.(Ne ekspozite kishte rreth 200 artiste te kalibrit boteror,dhe gati dhjete kurator nder me te degjuarit ne rrethin e galerive me te rendesishme)

al.people.

----------


## katana

kete ma dergoi dikush me email ne anglisht dhe spo mundem te gjej press release ne shqip per sa i perket Bienales e Tiranes 2. 
do tu njoftoj per cdo te re

Utopos

*Tirana BIENNALE 2*
Shtator 2003


Organizatoret :  Instituti i Bienaljes Tirane nen kujdestarine e Bashkise se Qytetit te Tiranes.  

President : Edi Rama, Kryetar Bashkie 
Drejtor:  Edi Muka, Gëzim Qëndro.


Bienale e Tiranes perbehet pak a shume nga nje prezantim i arteve internacionale bashkekohore si dhe nje sere aktivitetesh. Kete vit do te hapet ne Shtator 2003, Tirane. 

Bienaleja e pare qe u organizua ne Tirane, ishte nje prezantim i suksesshem i bashkekohores ne nderthurje me jeten e vete qytetit te Tiranes. 

The fall of the last big Utopia, Communism, and the establishing of Capitalism as the only World Order, made Fukuyama proclaim the end of History. What has occurred recently has seriously questioned his thesis while the end of history is not yet in sight.

The fall of universal and monolithic ideologies has dematerialised  making it an impossible topos (place), while claiming that the only true topos is U-Topos, it is YOU and yourself as THE TOPOS, it is your personal realm where your dreams and hopes come true. Is there a Utopia today, and if so, is it more a personal or a collective one? How does today's artist deal with imagination and memory; how does he get access to both private and collective memory, in its static and dynamic forms? In these times of great structural changes of the collective mind and rapid globalisation, the artist's task is to make people aware of such changes and create the new decors and sensory experiences connected to them and discover the suitable metaphorical artistic language. On the other hand, are we living in a world where laic or religious messianic message is outdated? Is the art of today able to convey such messages and is our society really interested in them? 

Art today is not anymore a reflection of any utopian reality but the only topos where still exists a possibility of dreaming; the only possible topos which reflects the inner beliefs, truths and doubts; the land of impossible promises or the promise of the impossible, the unreachable realm of unrealistic social and political projects, together with its collective dreams and universal beliefs.

The first Biennale already took place, with its many problems and excitements. Organizing the second one is again a reason to generate the same disbelief, the same doubts and the same reactions, many of which proved to be wrong already. Tirana, together with its lack of hope, disgrace and intolerance, abnormality and provincialism, and its Biennale too, seem to be the U -Topos, the place that best fits the desire and the need to dream.



EXHIBITION STRUCTURE

Tirana Biennale 2, shall be structured according to the aims, function and development of this event. The structure shall mirror the complexity and the many layers of today art system and art praxis, as seen and perceived from many viewpoints. For this reason, the TB2 shall be divided in four main sections:


_First section_: 6 international curators shall be invited to elaborate on the concept of "U-Topos", finalizing with a proposal of a group of 5-6 artists each. The selection of the participating artists shall not be based on a specific national participation, rather on a broad reflection of the curatorial concept and approach toward the show. The curators shall work independently from each other. 
_Second section_:  6 international artists shall be invited to elaborate on the concept of "U-Topos", finalizing with a proposal of a group of 5-6 artists each. Inviting the artists to act as curators, aims at offering a different perspective on the curatorial approach, as well as challenging the curator's role and the power relations in today's art system. 
_Third section_: Free proposals from individuals, groups of artists, curators or individual artists are to be received. Out of the whole of the free proposals, the TB2 shall make a selection that shall constitute different group or individual shows within the framework of the Biennale. 
_Fourth section_: The Tirana Biennale 2 shall offer the possibility of presentation to non-institutional initiatives and artist run spaces. This section shall also consider the free applications and proposals that shall arrive to the organizers of TB2. These proposals shall be put on display in one venue, on a shift of 5 days per group, in order to give the possibility to as many groups of artists as possible. 

"U-topos" will provide the neccessary organizational, presentation and production layer for the development of art work and of the many discussions going on within the contemporary art world. As such the Tirana Biennale offers wide possibilities for participation and research of the creation process and its impact or relationships with the society and different social groups or individuals. The focus of the exhibition will again be young artists, curators and art professionals and the communication process between them. 

Tirana Biennale 2, is scheduled to open in September 2003. "U-topos" will present works and concepts that deal with exhibition space in new alternative ways, reflecting the high potential for presentation that the media and techniques used by contemporary artists offer. 

Finally, Tirana Biennale 2, will represent another important meeting point of cultures, free expression, and exchange. "U-topos" is open for participation on all levels. 


Vjeshta e 2003 do të jetë koha më perfekte për të shkuar dhe vizituar Tiranën.

----------


## peoples

...te lexosh per shume Biennle neper bote,dhe te arrish te gjesh se edhe ne Shqiperi ekziston nje e tille,eshte me te vertete nje emocion;shpresoj qe edhe une te kem mundesi te tregoj dicka nga krijimtaria ime dhe te paraqitem ne kete aktivitet.
Shtatori mund dhe duhet te jete nje moment i pershtatshem per te gjithe artistet aktive shqiptare dhe per ata te huaj,per te prezantuar krijmtarine dhe detyrimin e tyre ndaj sistemit artistik.
Shkrimin,apo intervisten per prezantimin e struktures organizative une e kam lexuar edhe ne shqip,Katana;ne nje artikull para nje jave tek-hapesira per kulturen-ne Gazeta Koha Jone.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Uomo Albano, më fal se asnjë herë s'e kam kuptuar, çfarë lloji Arti bën ti? Merresh me piktura? Jam shumë kurjoz të shoh pjesë të krijimtarisë tënde. A ke ndonjë mundësi me na sjell ndonjë gjë këtu? 

Gjithësesi, gjithë të mirat!
sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## peoples

..arti im ngrihet mbi shume pervoja dhe teknika.Gjuha ime ne Art eshte shume e panevojshme per ato qe kuptojne gjuhet e ketij forumi;e kane shprehur duke thene se duhet nje fjalor Alban People-Shqip.Pra mendoj se eshte pak ofenduese per punen time te vendoset per persona qe nuk kane asnje lloj respekti per mua dhe per ato qe une mundohem te shpreh.
Me vjen keq por interesi im per forumin e artit,edhe pse me sforcime te medha eshte ne renie,e si rrjedhoje dhe niveli i shkrimeve te mia eshte inekzistent.Kthehem rralle per te ndjekur ndonje personazh serioz dhe qe e dashuron deshiren per te jetuar me,dhe per artin.
...shume respekte per ty dhe per Katanen.
Ap.

----------


## Fiori

Alban People me vjen keq qe ti merr vendimin per te gjithe vizitoret e forumit Shqiptar duke menduar se arti juaj eshte i panevojshem per ne. Do thoja se eshte publiku ai i cili vendos per keto lloj nevojshmerish dhe vete artisti duhet te jete i hapur per nje vleresim te tille, jo i ndrydhur. Gjithsesi jetojme ne nje bote te "lire" dhe secili ka te drejten ti shikoje gjerat sic i pelqejne. 
Nuk mund te presesh shume nga forumi i Artit kur vete artistet si puna jote humbasin interesin. Une dhe shume te tjere ketu jemi thjesht amatore te cilet mundohemi te mesojme nga njerez me te rritur artistikisht dhe me më shume pervoje (si ty ne kete rast). Duhet te kuptosh se artisti eshte bregu ku dallgë si opinionet me shume ngjyra te njerzve perplasen, bregu nuk jep doreheqjen por mesohet dhe meson ne lidhje me keto perplasje idesh. 

Per Bienalen e Tiranes me behet shume qejfi, por duke qene se vete kam 5se vjet pa shkuar ne Shqiperi kam shume pak njohuri (per te mos thene aspak) ne lidhje me aktivitete te tilla apo dhe vete artistet bashkohorë shqiptarë. 


Pershendetje!

Fioralba K.

----------


## peoples

...deshira ime ka qene gjithnje qe te komunikoj me ane te shkrimit dhe jo me ane te imazheve per te prezantuar veten time ketu.Imazhi im eshte teper "i vecante" dhe si rrjedhoje dhe interesi im eshte relativisht "i vecante" per kete forum.Ngritje dhe zbritje,sic te gjithe ju besoj.
Edhe pse jam keqkuptuar,ofenduar,braktisur,ne veteveten time kam superuar kete bllok dhe kam vazhduar te shkruaj per cdo gje;per deshirat dhe pasionet e nje te riu qe te ngreje diskutime mbi Mendimin Artistik;mbi pervojen qe njeriu gjithnje duhet te percjelli tek publiku nje mesazh te thjeshte,por qe ky publik ketu nuk ekziston,eshte "virtual",si vete jeta jone qe eshte teper perverse,teknikisht e tranSformuar ne nje pjese makinerie:e,...ketu rrjedh dhe mos kuptimi dhe depertimi i te tjereve per artin dhe persosmerine e komunikimit per te.
"Arti duhet te jetoje",eshte nje shkrim qe une kam nisur thjesht per faktin se te gjithe kane te shkruajne dicka,te kujtojne dicka nga ato qe kane  lexuar dhe t'i hedhin ne keto faqe;pra nje lirshmeri ne te shprehur dhe pasurim kulture me kulturen e tjetrit dhe anasjelltas.Ky ishte qellimi dhe vemendja ime per Artin qe duhet te jetoje,sepse ai ben pjese e jetes sone...dhe duke jetuar sben gje tjeter vecse jeton;siç dhe ne s'bejme gje tjeter veçse perserisim mendimet tona dhe i kthejme ne Art per te tjeret me ane te  shkronjave(...)
Pershendetje!!
Alban People...

----------


## Fiori

Secili ben zgjedhjet e veta. Per mendimin tim nuk ka art pa art. Pra ne qofte se njeriu nuk zhvillon artin, fjalet mbeten te teperta. Kulturimi eshte tjeter gje nga ana tjeter, nuk mund te kulturosh dhe te kulturohesh me zor, njerzit e shikojne kulturen (sic do gje tjeter) nga vendi ku ata qendrojne. Si rrjedhoje ka mospërputhshmëri dhe "ofendim" mendimesh. Gje qe duhet te pritej nga dikush qe cënon te hape nje teme te tille. Njeriu duhet te jete i hapur te diskutoje pikat e tij te qendrimit, jo te "mbyllet ne vete" sepse jo e gjithe bota qendron ne te njejten pike. 

Gjithsesi po e mbyll ketu kete diskutim. Sic e thashe dhe me lart secili ben zgjedhje, dhe une jam në të paret qe "mundohem" te respektoj zgjedhjet e secilit.

Shpresoj se shpejti te kemi me shume informacione dhe kopjime te puneve konkrete nga Bienalja e ketij viti ne Tiranë.


Fiori

----------


## peoples

...per te respektuar te gjithe ata qe marrin pjese me shkrimet e tyre te pakontestueshme,mundohem te mos ngushtoj piken e tyre te shikimit dhe te mos rendoj te tjeret me fjale boshe,por vetem me fjale qe kane deshire te jene gjithnje nen nje presion jo konformist po te lire si vete fjala qe ka nevoje per liri.Por me duket se ketu ka persona qe peshperisin dhe nuk arrijne te thojne asgje,ketu qendron ndryshimi dhe dyshimi im per kete "mbyllje ne vetevehte"!



alban people.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Alban,
Dukesh që je piktorë :).
Kam folur edhe unë me piktorë të ndryshëm, dhe shumë prej tyre thonë të njëjtën gjë. Gjithnjë, nëse intuita ime s'gabon për ty, kam dëgjuar se kur fillon të pikturosh dhe e lë vëmëndjen të endet vetë në livizjen e dorës dhe të penelit, bota fillon të të dalë vetë përpara syve me atë çka je duke pikturar. Kjo botë s'harrinë dot të përshkruhet me fjalë sepse është shumë e brëndshme. Jam gjë gabim unë?

Alban shpresoj të kuptosh se disa të kuptojnë,
përshëndejte të sinqerta
drini.

----------


## peoples

...arti eshte nje praktike e shpirtit dhe dora apo mendja s'arrijne te kryejne gje tjeter vetem situata dhe inisiativa qe nje gjendje e tille mund te te jape.Te pretendoj se une jam piktor vetem per faktin se pikturoj,apo shkrimtar sepse nganjehere me pelqen te mbyllem ne dhome e te shkruaj gjithcka qe me kalon neper vizionet e mia,sme duket korrekte.Drejtimi i nje artistit duhet te marri forme vetem pasi arti i tij,produkti ne kete rast i gjithe kultures qe permban,te jete nje nivel i mire dhe teper objektiv per cdo ngjyre apo fjale apo dhe tjeshte nje veprim.Artistet jane nje pjese e semure e shoqerise(mendojne disa),por harrohet se shoqeria qe pretendon te jete nje publik eshte ne nje semundje(agoni) te thelle,pasi njeriu eshte mjaft larg simbologjise dhe rritjes,edukimit shpirterore.Sot edukimi ka si qellim formimin e shkollave sa me te pasura ne menyre qe edhe kultura te jete nje privilegj,per disa qe nuk arrijne te jetojne por vetem te veprojne.
Eshte me e thelle se kaq:te qenurit piktor sepse ngjan me nje piktor,per mua ska asnje lloj rendesie,ska etiketa,eshte nje nevoje e te tjereve te me vendosin apo te me quajne siç ata mendojne apo deshirojne qe te jem.Nje artist,ska nevoje te quhet artist nese arti i tij eshte potent dhe sugjestionues per masen,permbajtja eshte e njejte.
Shpresoj te jetoj sa me shume por,nje jete sa me poetike dhe larg cdo lloj deshire te semure.Deshirat asnjehere nuk arrijne te permbushin trurin tone,ato sherbejne vetem t'i japin atij nje shkendije;dhe arti im ndoshta eshte vetem nje shkendije ne gjithe ate zjarr qe ekziston qe ne kohet e largeta....
me respekte per kuptimin e atyre qe arrijne te kuptojne veten e tyre se "kuptimi "eshte nje vlere shpirterore.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*TIRANA BIENNALE 2003 

JA STRUKTURA DHE KONCEPTI KURATORIAL*

Shtatori risjell Bienalen e Tiranës 
Evenimenti më i rëndësishëm i artit viziv 

TIRANË - Data 12 shtator e këtij viti do të shënojë hapjen e edicionit të dytë të Bienales së Tiranës, ngjarjes më të madhe të artit në Shqipëri dhe në të gjithë rajonin e Ballkanit. Kjo është një përpjekje e përbashkët e Institutit të Bienales së Tiranës, Galerisë së Arteve, Bashkisë së Tiranës dhe kryetarit të saj, Edi Rama. "Kjo përpjekje, shprehet një nga drejtorët e kësaj bienaleje, Edi Muka, synon vazhdimin e një rruge të vështirë, por tepër të rëndësishme: atë të ndryshimit të imazhit dhe perceptimit të Tiranës dhe Shqipërisë, nga vendi i krimit dhe varfërisë, në një vend me mundësi dhe potenciale kulturore të barazvlefshme me ato të qytetërimit Europian në çdo nivel dhe vendosjen e saj në hartën e ngjarjeve kulturore të Europës dhe të të gjithë globit". Sipas Mukës, Bienalja I e Tiranës arriti të ndërtojë një ekspozitë të larmishme për sa u përket flukseve të energjisë, ashtu si vetë qyteti, si dhe krijoi një atmosferë komunikimi dhe bashkëpunimi mes artistëve, kuratorëve, qytetit dhe njerëzve, në një shkallë të rrallë për një ngjarje të artit bashkëkohor, ndërkohë që tërhoqi numurin më të madh të shikuesve që një ngjarje arti ka tërhequr ndonjëhere (rreth 20.000) gjatë kohëzgjatjes së saj prej një muaji e gjysmë.
Bienalja II e Tiranës do të paraqesë një perspektivë të ndryshme nga ajo e së parës. "Nga njëra anë, thotë Muka, duke dëshmuar vazhdimësinë e saj dhe, nga ana tjetër, duke vënë theksin në rëndësinë jetike të kësaj vazhdimësie. Në të vërtetë, ashtu siç do të shihet, Bienalja II e Tiranës vjen si një kërkesë e brendshme e një skene artistike në zhvillim, e cila kërkon të komunikojë me botën e madhe të artit, jo mbi bazat e një klisheje të 'dialogut multikulturor' fals, që siç kemi përjetuar në mënyrë të vazhdueshme gjatë viteve të fundit, konsiston në transportimin e 'modeleve kulturore' të qendrave të fuqishme ekonomike të botës së zhvilluar. Bienalja II e Tiranës do të ndërtohet mbi sfidën e ndërveprimit të vërtetë kulturor, aspak e druajtur nga përballja me dështimin dhe mungesën e mbështetjes financiare, sepse komunikimi dhe shkëmbimi përbëjnë vetë strukturën e saj, duke siguruar kështu fushën e gravitetit për ide të guximshme dhe ngarkesa energjie, të afta për të reflektuar mbi ngasjet dhe problemet tona".


*KONCEPTI "U-TOPOS"*

Bienalja II e Tiranës ndërtohet mbi një koncept të quajtur U-TOPOS, të cilin dy drejtorët e saj, Muka dhe Gëzim Qëndro, e përshkruajnë:
"Utopia: (grq. Toka e asgjëkundit); një ishull imagjinar, i përshkruar në librin "Utopia", të Sir Thomas More (1516), si vendi ku u arrit përsosja e marrëdhënieve mes ligjit, politikës, etj.; një vend apo shtet ideal; një sistem vizionar i përsosjes socio-politike.
Arti i sotëm nuk është reflektim i ndonjë realiteti utopik, por i vetmi topos (vend) ku ende është e mundur të ëndërrosh; i vetmi topos, i cili reflekton bindjet, të vërtetën dhe dyshimet e brendshme të njeriut; toka e premtimeve të parealizueshme apo premtimi i vetë të pamundurës, mbretëria e paarritshme e projekteve jorealiste shoqërore dhe politike, së bashku me ëndrrat kolektive dhe bindjet universale".


*STRUKTURA E EKSPOZITES*

Bienalja II e Tiranës do të ndërtohet në funksion të qëllimeve dhe zhvillimit të një veprimtarie të mirëfilltë kulturore shumëplanëshe. Struktura do të reflektojë kompleksitetin dhe nënshtresat e shumta të sistemit dhe praktikës së sotme artistike, të para dhe perceptuara nga këndvështrime të ndryshme. Për këtë arsye Bienalja II e Tiranës do të ndahet në katër seksione kryesore:

*Seksioni i parë:*
6 Kuratorë ndërkombëtarë do të ftohen për të përpunuar konceptin U-Topos, duke finalizuar me një propozim të një grupi prej jo më shumë se 6 artistësh seicili. Përzgjedhja e artistëve pjesëmarrës nuk do të bëhet mbi bazën e përfaqësisë kombëtare-gjeografike të artistëve, por do të bazohet në një reflektim të gjerë të konceptit kuratorial kundrejt ekspozitës. Kuratorët do të punojnë të pavarur nga njëri-tjetri.

*Seksioni i dytë:*
6 Artistë ndërkombëtarë do të ftohen për të përpunuar konceptin U-Topos si kuratorë, duke finalizuar me një propozim të një grupi prej jo më shumë se 6 artistësh secili. Duke ftuar artistët të veprojnë si kuratorë, synohet të ofrohet një këndvështrim i ndryshëm në praktikën kuratoriale, si dhe të sfidohet roli i kuratorit dhe marrëdhëniet e pushtetit në sistemin e sotmë të artit.

*Seksioni i tretë:*
Propozime të lira nga individë, grupe artistësh, kuratorë apo artistë do të mblidhen nga Bienalja e Tiranës. Nga të gjitha propozimet që do të mbërrijnë, Bienalja e Tiranës do të bëjë një përzgjedhje e cila do të konsistojë në ekspozita grupi apo individuale në kuadrin e konceptit të Bienales.

*Seksioni i katërt:*
Bienalja II e Tiranës do të ofrojë mundësinë e prezantimit të iniciativave joinstitucionale dhe hapësirave të drejtuara nga artistët. Ky seksion, përveç përzgjedhjes nga organizatorët, do të konsiderojë edhe propozimet që do të vijnë nga grupe të ndryshme artistësh që veprojnë brenda këtyre strukturave alternative. Këto propozime do të ekspozohen në një hapësirë, e cila do të jetë në dispozicion të grupeve të ndryshme për një periudhë 5-ditore, me qëllim që t'u japë mundësinë e ekspozimit sa më shumë grupeve

----------


## askush

shkoni shihni web-sitin per te pasur disa ide. mua me zhgenjeu teresisht, kur s'arrihet te bejne nje sit te denje (funksional), si mund te ket nje bienale te denje...funksionale.

apo me ate U-TOPOS-in kujtojne se ja kan hudh. disa here qe kam pare art-kontemporan shqiptar me ka lene shije te keqe, ne fakt s'ka sesi, çeket, hungarezet, ruset, polaket, etj, shtete me pervoje e histori, kur vjen puna ne Art (ate figurativ) jane mese medioker. Neve (lindjes) na mungon SHIJA mbi te bukuren.

----------


## katana

orno ke te drejte. Faqja e tyre ne rrejet te le shume per te deshiruar qofte nga pampja e funksionimi e si nga informacioni i dobet ne te. 
shume si ti nuk besuan(besojne) se mund te behej nje bienale ne Tirane po ja qe e para u be dhe megjithse un vet se kam pare e smund ta gjykoj mund te quhet sukses nga vet fakti qe u be. Me nje buget te vogel, pa pervoje ne organizime te tilla te shkalles nderkombtare e shume faktore tjere bienalja u realizua. E di si eshte puna duhet tja nisim diku (me nje faqe skandaloze, me teme U-topos, me Edin, pa shije e kujdi un cfare tjeter) po te pakten po nisemi per dicka e diku. E ndoshta qe aty pastaj gjejme i cik "shije" rruges!

urime pjesmarresve e fatkeqsisht un  nuk mund te shkoj ne tirane ne shtator kshq na informoni nga larg. 

pershendetje

----------


## askush

ti kujton se bienalja behet mbi shpatllat e organizatoreve te cilet rrezikojne koken nga "mbreti" famekeq i vendit, hehe.
ne kohe te enverit ishte veshtire te beje nje gje te tille, sepse varej koka jote, po te mos pelqehej nga kshilli, ose neqofte se ndonjeri si shoku Maks Velo guxonte e ekspozonte zhgarravina pa qellim moralo-shoqeror, si shumica e poeteve forumor.

ne shqiperi moter, pa han e hanxhi, ç'do gje mund te behet, e aq me shume nje bienale, vendos nje çmim te majme ose dosido e cila paguhet po nga europa per kulturen, e LER te vijne gjith rangullat e botes, artiste te tipit qe hapin dyqanin e pantallonave e shurrosin spektatoret e radheve te para duke u zgerdhire.

nje piktor ose artist me PRETENDIM e I NJOHUR (qe nuk dyshon nga puna e tij,  si ban pipell) nuk ekspozon atje ku 2 metra larg nje tjeter "dhjet" ne kavanoz dhe e quan Art te modh.
pres veshin po se paten paguar "rende" ate web masterin vetem per arranzhim parash ndermjet miqsh, kur me paret e dhena mund te kryenin sit me te mire se te bienales se venecias.

si dhe ne fund, nje bienale me sukses dhe qe dalgadale behet e njohur, eshte nje bienale me CILESI, ndryshe bej nje kerkim ne internet dhe do shohesh qe s'eshte aspak veshtire te organizosh nje bienale, shume qytete (e jo me kryeqytete) e kane nga nje te tille.

----------


## aquiles

FIORI, who is the albanian artist right now with more projection in the international panorama?
:)

Greetings!

----------


## katana

anri sala ose sisley xhafa?
oh se di pse nuk mu ndenj pa u pergjigjur edhe pse emrin se kam Fiori. t'me falni!

----------


## Fiori

Pershendetje Akil!

Artiste shqiptare ka shume dhe "bota" eshte shume e madhe :) Pergjigja per nje pyetje te tille eshte shume relative mendoj...

Dy emra qe une do permendja jane Inva Mula (ne mos gaboj ka ylin e saj dhe ne Holliwood) dhe Edi Kolaneci (Vjene, violinçel, jo shume i njohur ndoshta per publikun shqiptar). Mendoj se te dy kane arritur majat e artit boteror dhe shqiptar (ndonese i dyti eshte i njohur me shume ne europe, ku dhe vete muzika klasike ka me shume prioritet).

Ne lidhje me pikturen ka shume emra qe mund te permendja (mjafton te lexosh tek forumi i piktures), por personalisht nuk do vecoja ndonje pasi njohurite e mia ne lidhje me piktoret shqiptare lidhen ngushte me Internetin (jane te vogla dmth). Ketu ne Amerike nuk kam degjuar per ndonje piktor shqiptar me "fame". Ka shume qe kane hapur ekspozitat e tyre personale, por kjo lidhet me shume me gjendjen financiare te vete piktoreve, se sa me famen e tyre.

Ne balet njihen Leonard Ajkun dhe koreografi Angelin Preljocaj ...


Fiori

p.s. Ndoshta nje prezantim tendi Akil (ne menyre qe dhe une te kem idene e nivelit tend artistik) do e ndihmonte nje bisede te tille!

----------


## liliella

Edicioni i tretë i Bienales së Tiranës në shtator

Një Bienale jo për "hir të artit"


Shekulli

E ngritur nga një traditë e shkurtër, por intensive, Bienalja e tretë e Tiranës do të hapet në shtator 2005. Sipas drejtuesve të Institutit të Bienales, Edi Muka e Gëzim Qëndro, ky edicion ka zgjedhur sfidat e të ardhmes. Në secilin prej 5 vendeve të ndryshme në kryeqytetin shqiptar, ku do të zërë vend Bienalja, përfaqëson konotacione historike e bashkëkohore të ikonografisë së qytetit. Ndryshe nga edicionet paraardhëse sfidë e kësaj radhe do të jetë eksplorimi i TABUVE të sotme të shoqërisë sonë, cilat janë ato, cili është kuptimi i tyre, si përdoren ato në kontekstin shqiptar dhe si mund të sillej dikush artistikisht me to. Nga ana tjetër, Bienalja do të ngrihet duke u fokusuar më shumë në proces se sa një ekspozim të thjeshtë të krijimeve. ?Ne e konsiderojmë problematike dhe statike mënyrën standarde të organizimit të ekspozitës, mënyrë që nuk i vjen shumë në ndihmë komunikimit ndërmjet artistëve, kontekstit dhe publikut. Për këtë arsye kemi vendosur që TB3 do të ngrihet në një drejtim të kundërt gjatë 5 fazave/show në një periudhë kohe prej 60 ditësh, duke bërë që ky prezantim i artit bashkëkohor të rritet nga një fazë në tjetrën?,- shpjegojnë organizatorët në tekstin njohës me konceptin e Bienales së Tiranës. Në këtë mënyrë ata pretendojnë të vënë në fokus anën më të gjallë e më energjike të artit me artistë që punojnë në vend gjatë gjithë kohës që realizojnë veprën e tyre. ?Kështu do të krijohet vend ku arti jo vetëm ekspozohet, por prodhohet, ku artistët nuk janë thjesht vizitorë për dy ditë, por bëhen pjesë e kontekstit dhe e kompleksiteteve të tij; ku arti nuk është bërë për ?hir të artit?, por si pjesë e kulturës, si element i rëndësishëm shoqëror, ku vëmendja artistike e politike, lokale e ndërkombëtare është drejtuar për nga mundësia e pabesueshme, e përbërë nga situata dhe njerëz të vërtetë dhe ku së fundi, por jo e fundit, një debat i domosdoshëm është ngritur për shumë çështje të rëndësishme dhe tabu që kushtëzojnë jetët tona?. Kuratorë të Bienales janë: Zdenka Badovinac (Slloveni), Roberto Pinto (Itali), Joa Ljungberg (Suedi), Hou Hanru (Kinë/Francë) dhe Edi Muka e Gëzim Qendro (Shqipëri). Bienalja e Tiranës u themelua dhe organizohet nga Instituti i Bienales i cili në edicionin e tretë do të zhvillojë një strategji të re falë partnerëve të saj si Goodwill (Bolonjë).

----------


## liliella

Deklarohen artistët pjesëmarrës në pesë episodet e Bienales së Tiranës, mes të cilëve edhe tetë shqiptarë. Pjesa më e madhe e Bienales do të shtrihet jashtë Galerisë Kombëtare

Bienalja e Tiranës, përplasje idesh mbi tabutë


Alma Mile

Rreth 80 artistë nga vende të ndryshme të botës, do të flasin në Tiranë rreth tabuve molisëse. Organizatorët e aktivitetit Tirana Biennale 3, bënë dje të njohur faktin që tashmë ka përfunduar faza e seleksionimit të artistëve pjesëmarrës në këtë edicion të tretë i cili nis më 10 shtator. Gjeografia e pjesëmarrësve është vërtet e gjerë, duke filluar që nga vendi mikpritës, Shqipëria, që prezantohet me tetë artistë, për të vazhduar me Serbi-Mali i Zi, Bullgarinë, e me të tjera vende, si Italia, Anglia, Gjermania, Rusia, Franca, Kanadaja, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Por nuk do të mungojnë edhe artistët nga Afganistani, Irani, Kina, Koreja e Jugut, Indonezia, Egjipti, Palestina, Kenia e Kuba. Ky fakt të bën të besosh se prurjet në këtë aktivitet do të jenë interesante, madje pritet të ketë edhe përplasje idesh e mentalitetesh, në lidhje me tema, apo tabu të ndryshme, që do të trajtohen gjatë ditëve të kësaj bienaleje. Sipas kuratorit Edi Muka, një nga këto tema të nxehta është edhe ajo që lidhet me dashurinë, seksin dhe pushtetin, një temë, e cila ende është tabu. Ndryshe nga dy edicionet e para, këtë herë bienalja është e ndarë në pesë episode, të cilat do të hapen çdo dhjetë ditë, duke ofruar vazhdimisht gjëra të reja për publikun e për ta bërë tërheqës këtë aktivitet deri në fund. Çdo episod drejtohet nga kuratorë të ndryshëm, të cilët, në përputhje me konceptin e përgjithshëm të aktivitetit, kanë ndërtuar ekspozitën e tyre dhe kanë përzgjedhur edhe artistët pjesëmarrës. Sipas kuratorit Gëzim Qendro, gjatë përzgjedhjes së punëve dhe artistëve është synuar që ata, jo vetëm ti përgjigjeshin konceptit kuratorial, por të sillnin risi e freski. Episodi i parë i Bienales hapet nga të zotët e shtëpisë në datën 10 shtator dhe zhvillohet në kompleksin Vila Goldi. Përmes një përzgjedhjeje të kujdesshme artistësh vendas dhe të huaj, do mundohemi të hulumtojmë mbi marrëdhënien me tabunë e lidhur me pushtetin, me tundimin për të kapërcyer kufij, sa të mjegullt aq edhe të mirëpërcaktuar, sa efemerë, aq edhe jetëgjatë, me karakter herë okult e herë shpërthyes, me elementë barbarie dhe qytetërimi, ligjshmërie dhe shpërdorimi, emancipues dhe konservatorë,- u shpreh Qendro, sipas të cilit, ku episod është një gërshetim i videoinstalacionit, pikturës, fotografisë, etj. Disa nga artistët që marrin pjesë në këtë ekspozitë janë Phil Collins, Edmond Gjikopulli, Armand Lulaj, Boja Vasic, Rudina Memaga, Rubin Mandija, etj. Epidosi i dytë, i drejtuar nga kuratori italian Roberto Pinto, fokusohet tek fytyra e fshehur e tabusë dhe thellon idenë e humbësit, në një kohë kur shoqëria dhe vetë arti servir si të vetmen mundësi modelin e fitimtarit. Ndër artistët pjesëmarrës janë Jota Castro, Stefano Romano, Edi Hila, Maja Bajevic, etj. Kuratorja sllovene, Zdenka Badovinac, në episodin e tretë ndalet tek karakteristikat e tjetrit, që duhet të ndryshojë apo të modernizohet. Koncepti i saj kuratorial serviret përmes punëve të artistëve Tadej Pogacar, Oda Projesi, Marko Kosnik, etj. Ndërkaq, kuratorja suedeze, Joa Ljunberg, ndalet në marrëdhëniet e dashurisë dhe seksualitetit me pushtetin. Përmes punëve të Erzen Shkolollit, Suela Qoshes, Agron Mesit, Jessica Lagunas, etj., Ljunberg e trajton seksin si një mjet pushteti, ekonomik, por edhe si një mjet të efektshëm lufte e konfliktesh. Vargu i ekspozitave mbyllet me episodin e kuruar nga artisti kinez Hou Hanru. Episodi titullohet I sapovarrosur dhe vë në dukje lidhjen e dukshme me të shkuarën komuniste. Disa nga artistët pjesëmarrës në këtë episod janë Kan Xuan, Isac Julien, Ivan Grubanov, etj. Interesant është fakti që këtë herë, Bienalja del jashtë mureve të Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve. Përveç episodit të fundit, katër të tjerët do të realizohen në Vila Goldi dhe në Qendrën Tregtare Europiane. Sa i përket sponsorëve të këtij aktiviteti, nga organizatorët e Bienales mësohet se deri më tani kanë konfirmuar bashkëpunimin kompania DHL, e cila do të ndihmojë në transportimin e materialeve, revista Kult që do të botojë vazhdimisht informacione për Bienalen, si dhe Kinema Millenium. 

Post - Bienale në Millenium
Edicioni i tretë i Bienales mendohet të udhëtojë edhe jashtë kryeqytetit. Organizatorët e aktivitetit kanë menduar një post Bienale, gjatë së cilës do të prezantohet një program i përzgjedhur nga aktiviteti, nën shpjegimin e dy drejtorëve, Gëzim Qëndro dhe Edi Muka. Ky program do të prezantohet në të gjithë rrjetin e kinemave Millenium në Shqipëri, nën siglën Milleniumi bëhet bashkëkohor, për të bërë të njohur gjithë veprimtarinë që do të zhvillohet përgjatë dy muajve. Gjithashtu Millenium do të ndihmojë edhe për tërheqjen e publikut pranë Bienales, duke shfaqur spote informative para çdo filmi.

----------

